# Official NXT Discussion Thread 6/29



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

should be interesting with the wwe universe having a say. It would be a lock for riley to be in first but not with them voting. I see watson in first and oneil in last.. when is the first eliminations?

also hope to see more rookie vs pro matches


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't think letting the fans decide who gets eliminated is a good idea... Oh well.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Kaval will lose again for some unknown reason.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWE isn't letting the fans decide anything, do you honestly expect them to leave a PPV world title shot up to the fans discretion?

They're either rigging the fans side of the votes or will manipulate them to any way they want to get their desired result. Whoever wins is who WWE picked themselves.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

^^ Yea because there is no way to know how much weight each vote had so at the end of the day, the person wwe wants to be the next breakout star will be.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Alex Riley will obviously be ranked #1 tonight. He's the only one that I'm sure of.


----------



## wych (Dec 13, 2008)

Anybody know what time this is on GMT and if i will be able to vote in the UK?


----------



## Maradona (Jun 29, 2010)

Kaval Rlz!


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

wych 4am is when it'll be GMT.


----------



## TheSwanton (Apr 9, 2010)

i see lucky geting eliminated


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Kinda nervous about the fans being able to vote. I like us having a little say, but little kids believe in kayfabe...9 year olds don't want to vote for the bad guy.

But I'm very excited for this show nonetheless.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I'm voting Eli... People may hate him (especially the IWC), but I'm willing to give him a shot. So he gets my vote...

9 more minutes and I get to... Stayed up till 3 am just for this


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

should be an interesting show tonight


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

http://poll.wwe.com/rookie/ - To vote.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

BambiKiller said:


> Well I'm voting Eli... People may hate him (especially the IWC), but I'm willing to give him a shot. So he gets my vote...
> 
> 9 more minutes and I get to... Stayed up till 3 am just for this


I'm definitely not. I don't really hate him but every 7 footer that gets signed makes it less likely that a Bryan Danielson or Low Ki will ever get pushed


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i hate this girl


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OH YEAH!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL WHAT THE FUCK DID SHE CALL KAVAL?

Cuvol??


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Life is a game
Make it a win!!!


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

I wonder if we have the whole hour to vote or if its a week or how long the polls will be open.

haha "make it a win!!!" shirt!


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i hate this girl


Yeah she sucks but at least shes not bad to look at.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Epic "Life is a game, MAKE IT A WIN!!!" shirt.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i hate this girl


She needs something in her mouth


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*This chick sucks and not in a good way*


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

where's the cue card??


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

wow. first elimination tonight


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

"Can we eliminate Ashley?"

HAHAHAHAHAHA WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Whose idea was it to let her talk this long instead of Striker?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I think Stephan hawking would do a better job of introducing the show.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol she botched twice. At the beginning, when she said Ladies and Gentlemen, and then with Kaval.


Haha at Cole making fun of her.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hell YEAH, the keg carry.


----------



## The Apostle (Oct 26, 2009)

No, not the keg carry again.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Nooo not this shit again!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I LIKE MICHAEL COLE RIGHT NOW WTF

I need that Titus shirt :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Another Keg Carrying Competition? Oh this should be hilarious.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

sideon said:


> *This chick sucks and not in a good way*


agreed. somewhat annoying


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Thrawn3d said:


> Whose idea was it to let her talk this long instead of Striker.


Whose idea was it to bring this abortion back?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Kaval for the win in this keg competition right here.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Can Cole get any worse? I've just about had it with his dumb comments and unconvincing attempts to be a heel.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

mcgilicutting isn't perfect


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

ugh stupid competitions


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Where's Mark Henry when you need him? He'd destroy this competition.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Michael McGillawhatever did a Tarver!


----------



## The Apostle (Oct 26, 2009)

That wasn't perfect, Michael.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I just voted for Kaval.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Uhhhh. That was awkward from Hennigcutty.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

who the hell wants another one of these competitions


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow.... what a start


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Titus will be first eliminated. I called it.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll lol if Kaval wins


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

watson time!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

lmao these competitions are embarrassing.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Percy WOOOOO

I voted for him by the way. 

OH YEAH! lol


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

PERCY WATSON!


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*I love Michael's Promo: "Well Iwenttopickupthekegandidroppeditbuthtat'sokbecauseiwillbenumber1bytheendofthenight."*


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

he got cheated out of that one


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The delay on the clock is really stupid.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

I can't shake off Eddie Murphy whenever I see Percy Watson.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Eli Cottonrape


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

"That's because you're home schooled and were an only child" Ouch.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

LOL at the keg rolling so far away next time


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol kaval


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

kick ass kaval


----------



## The Apostle (Oct 26, 2009)

Kaval's better than this.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Kaval hates these stupid competitions too.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Tell 'em, Kaval.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lol Kaval saying Screw it


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Make it a win!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

titus with the seal in heat call


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Andy Awesome said:


> *I love Michael's Promo: "Well Iwenttopickupthekegandidroppeditbuthtat'sokbecauseiwillbenumber1bytheendofthenight."*


lol took the words from my mouth


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Good job by kaval


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well at least Kaval didn't look like a fool trying to carry the keg.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

C'mon, O'neil, MAKE IT... A...WIN!!! lol


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Well cya titus


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

i didnt know nxt was this stupid and hilarious


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He did not make it a win!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

You would think a former Football player would know how to keep his balance..


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

lmao holy shit


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Titus is awful.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Titus just pulled a Michael Tarver LMAO


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Titus for the SES!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Titus damn near did a header into the turnbuckle. That was actually a little scary.


----------



## 5hadow (Mar 18, 2006)

Tried to make it a win!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*:lmao:lmao:lmaoTITUS*


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Titus O'Neil for SES?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

make it a win


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Well obviously Duke (I am NOT calling him Husky wtf) is gonna win this.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Titus O'Neil is this season's Michael Tarver in every way.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

O'Neil for next SES member


----------



## The Apostle (Oct 26, 2009)

Husky's got this.


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

Remember how us FCW fans told everyone that Joe Hennig can't talk? Well there ya go


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

mas puto


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Seriously? "You look like a pear" "You look like a toothpick"

Really gay.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

booooooooo lol


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow, what did they grease the top of that thing or something? No one seems to be able to hold on to it


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Husky Harris on the mic > Hennigcutty on the mic


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Duke is great on the mic.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

do these guys not do upper body workouts??


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

okay season 2 is fucking hilarious


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is just atrocious.
What the fuck is the point?


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

So now that 3 guys almost injured themselves shouldnt we get rid of this dumb shit?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh fuck.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

So much for the guy I wanted to leave first. Crap.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

DrEndlessDennis said:


> Remember how us FCW fans told everyone that Joe Hennig can't talk? Well there ya go


is the first time you've seen NXT season 2?


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> okay season 2 is fucking hilarious


much better then season 1


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Titus O'Neil is this season's Michael Tarver in every way.


Just not the mic skills at all.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

i look at lucky and i go "i think id like him better as a heel"


----------



## pcwcubs1 (May 16, 2002)

I forgot Riley was even in this. I guess it shows how much I care. What the hell A-Rye? Cole?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

john morrison jr won


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Did Titus admit to drinking before this competition with that PSA?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> Just not the mic skills at all.


His mic skills aren't that bad.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

When did NXT become an educational program? A "don't drink and drive" pep talk followed by a brief motivational speech from a dude named Lucky Cannon.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Whats next? A hotdog eating contest?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

PERCY WATSON!!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Message to Lucky Cannon:

"SHUT THE FUCK UP CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAP CLAP"

"SHUT THE FUCK UP CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAP CLAP"


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

OH YEAH! Percy Watson is godly.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Thankfully it looks like Titus will be off the show


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i kinda like the banter between cole and mathews and even strikers comments. idk, it adds something...a little different i guess.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Percy Watson is the man lol.

It is official!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Percy Watson owns


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

"That was almost an A-Bomb, from A-Ri!" :lmao

Michael f'n Cole.

Percy! Oh yeah!


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

hey guys, if u can rewind and look behind Cole and Matthews in the second row. is that Chris Hero?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Love Percy Watson


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I'm really liking Percy Watson ... His voice is making me laugh right now lol.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Percy Watson > Kofi Kingston, lol.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Amber B said:


> This is just atrocious.
> What the fuck is the point?


Especially if you go by storyline they did this to the season 1 guys, and they turned on them. So of course the smart thing to do is do it again. Just a way to kill time I guess.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

How is Lucky Cannon lucky at winning that contest when like half of them couldn't even finish it?

As long as they don't do the stupid obstacle course again.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Showtime is posituvely the best. Oh yeah!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

OH YEAH!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

ex football player, florida, charismatic, hmmm it might just work!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Percy Watson kinda reminds me of Donatello with those purple glasses.


----------



## DaveyRichards (Oct 3, 2006)

ddog121 said:


> hey guys, if u can rewind and look behind Cole and Matthews in the second row. is that Chris Hero?!?!?!?!?


I saw that too.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Chiller88 said:


> "That was almost an A-Bomb, from A-Ri!" :lmao
> 
> Michael f'n Cole.
> 
> Percy! Oh yeah!


That was a vintage fail by Cole. I am a Yankees fan and all, but seriously that was just failure by Michael Cole.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

husky picks up the win


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

perro said:


> i look at lucky and i go "i think id like him better as a heel"


He just seems so...nice. Be interesting to see if he'd work as a heel.
Stupid challenge could have ended in actual injury for three of them, clearly creative don't learn/care.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

showtime its one of those character wwe need


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

He oozes charisma


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> That was a vintage fail by Cole. I am a Yankees fan and all, but seriously that was just failure by Michael Cole.


I'm a Yankees fan too, but I thought it was funny given Cole's lame sense of humor.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

why do so many people like watson??


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I find it funny how everyone laughed about Titus falling, but you're all ignoring the fact that Riley took an even worse spill.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

Who the hell wants to be known as dashing


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

joshman82 said:


> why do so many people like watson??


He's entertaining.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

joshman82 said:


> why do so many people like watson??


For me I like the fact that he is different from wrestlers we usually get.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> I find it funny how everyone laughed about Titus falling, but you're all ignoring the fact that Riley took an even worse spill.





Riley made it more than 3 feet though.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Percy knows he has to be different
which I love cause that's what we need.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> I find it funny how everyone laughed about Titus falling, but you're all ignoring the fact that Riley took an even worse spill.


Yeah, seriously. I actually did not find either very funny. Especially Titus, he came damn close to cracking his skull on the steel post. Not exactly an activity worth injuring yourself over.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

That new announcer chick is really annoying. She's hot but that can only get you so far as an announcer.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

The Striker said:


> He's entertaining.


how? he reminds me of donkey from shrek


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

A guy with wings on his back like that is just gay as shit.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Idk what it is about Husky Harris, but I find the way he carries himself to be somewhat intriguing. Something about him makes me want to watch. It sure as hell isn't those awful wing tattoos on his back, though.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Interesting by the way how a rookie is getting cut already. Anyone else thinking this is directly related to the report about Barrett's visa expiring?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

mvp and harris ... wrestling like it's 1950


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THE COLE MINERS!!!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> That new announcer chick is really annoying. She's hot but that can only get you so far as an announcer.


I was just about to say that. Her voice is grating to the ears.

And the "Cole Miners" ... really?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dear God... the Coleminers.


----------



## Nation_Of_Violence (Jun 12, 2009)

Cole miners. lol.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Husky Harris' whole look bothers me. Reminds me of that picture you find everywhere of the internet of the fat guy holding his mantits. The hair, the crap fuzz on his chin, the girth. Very irritating.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> Idk what it is about Husky Harris, but I find the way he carries himself to be somewhat intriguing. Something about him makes me want to watch. It sure as hell isn't those awful wing tattoos on his back, though.


same here. At first glance i thought to myself who's gonna wanna watch this guy wrestle but i find myself enjoying his matches


----------



## The Apostle (Oct 26, 2009)

Thrawn3d said:


> A guy with wings on his back like that is just gay as shit.


Yeah, but Vance Archer's tats are still worse.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

"get in the ring butterballs" :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Only if it's one of the favorites to win Evo. Riley? Kaval? Neither really need this show.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

EvoLution™ said:


> Interesting by the way how a rookie is getting cut already. Anyone else thinking this is directly related to the report about Barrett's visa expiring?


Given the fact that they didn't announce it until tonight... probably.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

the cole miners!? cole and minors should never be in the same sentence, damn pedo...at the same time , thats prolly the best on the spot blink of an eye thing he has ever said since heidenrich made him cry


----------



## 5hadow (Mar 18, 2006)

"GET IN THE RING, BUTTER BALL!" - some fan


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

'Get in the ring butter-ball'

Fans are mean :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

joshman82 said:


> how? he reminds me of donkey from shrek


Does you enjoy anything? Let me know so I can question you about why.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where did they say Mark Henry was Dunkin Donuts or something?


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

5hadow said:


> "GET IN THE RING, BUTTER BALL!" - some fan


lmao.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cottonwood or Titus is definitely getting eliminated tonight it has to be one of those two.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Dark Raven said:


> same here. At first glance i thought to myself who's gonna wanna watch this guy wrestle but i find myself enjoying his matches


he's going to make a badass heel. he'll be in the final 3.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

R. Lee Ermey needs to host NXT


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

XD I'm still loling after Titus O'Neil tripped


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Oh, man I think Titus and Michael should have a promo-off. Michael-"iknowthatpeoplemaynotlikemypromoskillsbutpeopleIamthefutureofNXT." Titus O'Neal-"Make it a win. Because stay in school and don't do drugs.......I...RAH RAH !!"*


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

rock bottom...only a little better


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Sphynxx said:


> R. Lee Ermey needs to host NXT


Boot camp segments instead of competitions?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I wish they'd give Kaval a match this long.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

ROCK BOTTOM, ROCK BOTTOM, ROCK BOTTOM

I miss JR :sad:


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

lmao @ divas evaluating


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> I wish they'd give Kaval a match this long.


Me too I voted for him tonight.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> Husky Harris' whole look bothers me. Reminds me of that picture you find everywhere of the internet of the fat guy holding his mantits. The hair, the crap fuzz on his chin, the girth. Very irritating.











*Husky Harris*


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Haha ... I think Husky Harris should know that he can't do a kick-up.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> *Husky Harris*


What in the fuck is that?!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Boot camp segments instead of competitions?


He needs to yell at Husky like he did to private pyle


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Me too I voted for him tonight.


Cool so did i.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

...raw needs cole and mathews on commentary.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

I now mark for the fan who called Rotundo a butter ball lol. He should be a guest commentator


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> *Husky Harris*


Is that Orlando Jordan's boyfriend?


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

the fat dude is tired lol


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't see whats so bad about Husky Harris. It sure as hell beats seeing Big Daddy V flapping a chunk of his body around.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

lol Husky loss of breath maybe?


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

They sure are talking a lot, can hear near every damn word


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

They need to give Kaval this kind of time.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> What in the fuck is that?!


I know. :argh: It has to be stuck in my mind, only fair I share it around.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

mvp is terrible.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hate watching Husky wrestle. Man needs to lose some gut


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Betty Honest said:


> I now mark for the fan who called Rotundo a butter ball lol. He should be a guest commentator


hahaha, i heard that too...raw guest host


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

ryder has a batista chin strap


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Shivaki said:


> I don't see whats so bad about Husky Harris. It sure as hell beats seeing Big Daddy V flapping a chunk of his body around.


I like Husky Harris's look it's unique. So what if he's a little chubby so is Samoa Joe and he's a huge star.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Seriously, give Kaval a 10min+ match with someone halfway decent and try to make him not get over lol


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

husky just needs new gear


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I like the attitude Harris has shown tonight so far.

However, I can't stand his look.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I like Husky Harris's look it's unique. So what if he's a little chubby so is Samoa Joe and he's a huge star.


EXACTLY


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Eh, Husky Harris look is pretty not interesting but his mic skills are good. He'll be a good heel but face, I don't see it happening.*


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

an attire like swagger will do good for harris


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I like Husky Harris's look it's unique. So what if he's a little chubby so is Samoa Joe and he's a huge star.


You had me until you used Samoa Joe and huge star in the same sentence.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

have the rookies ever paired up and had tag team matches I can't remember any of the rookies from season 1 or this season so far that have paired up and had tag team matches with fellow rookies.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Thrawn3d said:


> You had me until you used Samoa Joe and huge star in the same sentence.


I was thinking the same thing. That was hilarious.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah the talks about the Husky looking have to stop...its gay not liking a wrestler because of his look lol..its not like hes vicera or something


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Lucky got Lucky


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I like Husky Harris's look it's unique. So what if he's a little chubby so is Samoa Joe and he's a huge star.


Samoa Joe is TNA and is NOT a huge star.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, MVP/Husky match wasn't that good tbh. Parts of it drag on it seemed. And Husky looked exhausted throughout the match and they didn't seemed to know what to do next.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

I liked his match - as much as I can like a match involving MVP - and his attitude was good. His look doesn't bother me, but he needs to stop pulling his trunks up all the time.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thrawn3d said:


> You had me until you used Samoa Joe and huge star in the same sentence.


This isn't the TNA Thread but what the hell is wrong with Samoa Joe?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

riley wrestling


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Want to see some Kaval highlighting!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> have the rookies ever paired up and had tag team matches I can't remember any of the rookies from season 1 or this season so far that have paired up and had tag team matches with fellow rookies.


Nicely done sir. Haha


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

6 man tag...captian pop culture


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Can't wait for the MAKE IT A WIN chants


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Lets see Kaval Warriors Way Titus in the back of the head like he did to Eli.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Vince needs to do the right thing and aim for the obese children market in which he allows the little chubbers feel like even they too could become a WWE Superstar!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Wow, Riley just pulled an Otunga with that botched tag. :lmao


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Is it just me or does it sound like Cole is trying to channel Striker with all of these references?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

fiftyonepercent said:


> Vince needs to do the right thing and aim for the obese children market in which he allows the little chubbers feel like even they too could become a WWE Superstar!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> they didn't seemed to know what to do next.


yup!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Please stop sucking Miz & Riley off Cole.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

lol the ref didnt saw the tag..i thought that was ilegal.....backlash kane taker vs triple h and austin...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

For all the guys around here that love Alex Riley, is he always so vanilla in the ring?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lets go kaval!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Lets Go Kaval!

Holy Shit They just tossed him out.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

fiftyonepercent said:


> Vince needs to do the right thing and aim for the obese children market in which he allows the little chubbers feel like even they too could become a WWE Superstar!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WARRIORS FUCKING WAY!


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Cottonwood totally botched that fall over the ropes ... and finally, a Warrior's Way!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

THE SMARKS MARK OUT!!!!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Hopefully this means Riley is going home for the immediate call up


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

low ki!!!! bitches


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

NICE WIN by Kaval


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Am I the only one that doesn't care to watch Riley at all? There is already a cocky jock gimmick on the main roster so we don't need another one.

That Warrior's Way was sick. Looked like Kaval fucked up his knee for a sec.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Mother. Fucking. Kaval. Glad I voted for him. He managed to get a legit pop from the crowd too.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Warriors Way!!!

Insert Mortal Kombat voice: Kaval Wins...Fatality


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

was that the Wariors's way finish


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

WOW... I've seen better move sets in a Town Hall wrestling show...


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

wtf was that


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Human Nature said:


> Nicely done sir. Haha


I asked this right before this match came on lol and I do believe this is the first time rookies have ever teamed up against other rookies.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Swag said:


> was that the Wariors's way finish


yeah it was, usually it looks better.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Kaval's finisher looks like an accident waiitn to happen..Alot of WWE vets will not let him perform that finisher on them


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't care to watch Riley at all? There is already a cocky jock gimmick on the main roster so we don't need another one.
> 
> That Warrior's Way was sick. Looked like Kaval fucked up his knee for a sec.


ya i agree he seems so vanilla, i mean we've seen something from everyone except him, even eli was able to sell a wicked ghetto stomp last week. its like ok hes a jerk, but in the ring he hasnt shown anything. im not blaming him as much as i blame creative for not giving him a longer match


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

...nice to see that Kaval wont be going through the "Daniel Bryan" route in NXT.. he actually won a match!

Warriors way is still awesome, even if he bothes and slips a little while doing it.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Alex Riley put too much oil on his chest.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Is spitting fire PG these days?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The Enforcer said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't care to watch Riley at all? There is already a cocky jock gimmick on the main roster so we don't need another one.


So far I kind of agree. I really want him to stand out and impress me because a lot of people around here that know him better than I do and whose opinion I respect are in love with the guy. I really, really want to be wrong, but so far he is too generic.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

Portugoose said:


> Alex Riley put too much oil on his chest.


Haha, thats what I was thinking. Kaval looked like he landed on ice.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

The Warriors Way looks fucking dangerous. I doubt WWE will let him use it much.

What a horrible botch.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Kaval is definitely getting over with the fans.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

The warrior way its the kaval finisher right?...yeah i agree too dangerous and soft


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

The botch wasn't that bad. He feet at least landed on Riley. The Starship Pain has been looking like a corkscrew flying headbutt lately.


----------



## Gr8nessGraves (Apr 3, 2005)

Y2Joe said:


> The Warriors Way looks fucking dangerous. I doubt WWE will let him use it much.
> 
> What a horrible botch.


Low Ki has been using it for a long time with no problem. Is this your first time seeing him work matches? Wrestling exists outside of WWE. 

Riley needs less oil on his damn chest.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Are people really going to say that The Warrior's Way was botched? REALLY?

Damn. Ladies and gentleman, we have the new definition of "botch": I didn't like how it looked, what a botch.

:lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> Kaval's finisher looks like an accident waiitn to happen..Alot of WWE vets will not let him perform that finisher on them


Co-Sign This


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Gr8nessGraves said:


> Low Ki has been using it for a long time with no problem. Is this your first time seeing him work matches? Wrestling exists outside of WWE.


Seriously.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

is it even possible to botch kaval's finisher??


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Okay maybe he didn't botch since he still pulled off the move well, but he still slipped afterwards like as if he was on ice.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> is it even possible to botch kaval's finisher??


Curb stomp to the balls?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

All you idiots dissing on the warriors way

he can do it safely and has done it the entirety of his fcw run


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

lol @ emotional trauma smfh


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

His feet may have not hit Riley's chest but they totally crushed his arms, so no he did'nt botch it because it still looked awesome.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

He didn't fucking botch the move. He slip a little after he landed on him, that doesn't meant that it was botch though. I guess that was the first time you people saw him do that move.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Gr8nessGraves said:


> Low Ki has been using it for a long time with no problem. Is this your first time seeing him work matches? Wrestling exists outside of WWE.
> 
> Riley needs less oil on his damn chest.


Well then, if he's been using it for so long, there's really no reason for a botch on such a simple (and dangerous) move, is there?

You never saw Gabriel botch the 450.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

did mathews just call sheamus AND cena fools?


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

rocky145 said:


> The warrior way its the kaval finisher right?...yeah i agree too dangerous and soft


Dangerous and soft? Those are 2 completely different ideas.

It's crazy how indy guys can take the WW perfectly yet some of these guys in the big leagues can't sell it for shit. I'd look for Kaval to develop a secondary finisher because you know that there are gonna be guys that aren't thrilled about getting their chest stomped on.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I am really looking forward to the mitb ppv.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Y2Joe said:


> Well then, if he's been using it for so long, there's really no reason for a botch on such a simple (and dangerous) move, is there?
> 
> You never saw Gabriel botch the 450.


HE

Didn't

Botch 

it


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I hope Nexus shows up at Money In the BAnk

Stop showing this!
I still don't want to see it.
Just reminds us of too much greatness


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Enforcer said:


> Dangerous and soft? Those are 2 completely different ideas.
> 
> It's crazy how indy guys can take the WW perfectly yet some of these guys in the big leagues can't sell it for shit. I'd look for Kaval to develop a secondary finisher because you know that there are gonna be guys that aren't thrilled about getting their chest stomped on.


Read Randy Orton, or anyone else with a history of broken collar bones.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Kaval's finisher looks like an accident waiitn to happen..Alot of WWE vets will not let him perform that finisher on them


Then why did they allow Paul London to fucking Mule Kick the back of their heads in everytime? Have you even seen Paul London do a Mule Kick?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I miss when the MITB briefcase was a briefcase , and not a something u buy in toys R s


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

As long as his feet land on the guy's chest and the guy flexes his pecs, the move should be pretty safe. Kaval is a generous 174 lbs on top of that, and the canvas has a decent amount of give as well.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Still awesome to hear Coachman and Styles voices for once rather than Cole and Lawler.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

perro said:


> HE
> 
> Didn't
> 
> ...


OK, send me a video where he slipped with one foot while trying to stomp on his opponent's chest.

That's a botch, plain and simple, no matter what way you look at it.

If the move wasn't performed the way it was meant to be performed, it's a botch.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> Dangerous and soft? Those are 2 completely different ideas.
> 
> It's crazy how indy guys can take the WW perfectly yet some of these guys in the big leagues can't sell it for shit. I'd look for Kaval to develop a secondary finisher because you know that there are gonna be guys that aren't thrilled about getting their chest stomped on.


Ki Krusher '99 and '00 might be a problem because of how small he is but the Dragon Clutch should definitely make a comeback


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Y2Joe said:


> OK, send me a video where he slipped with one foot while trying to stomp on his opponent's chest.
> 
> That's a botch, plain and simple, no matter what way you look at it.
> 
> If the move wasn't performed the way it was meant to be performed, it's a botch.


educate ur self child

he hit the move like he always dose his landing is inconsequential


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

It's way too soon to eliminate someone we haven't seen these guys wrestle enough. The only one I'm remotely familiar with is Kaval because of his TNA work.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Y2Joe said:


> OK, send me a video where he slipped with one foot while trying to stomp on his opponent's chest.
> 
> That's a botch, plain and simple, no matter what way you look at it.
> 
> If the move wasn't performed the way it was meant to be performed, it's a botch.


Oh look, he slips with both feet here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwjeQQXfvTM


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Y2Joe said:


> Well then, if he's been using it for so long, there's really no reason for a botch on such a simple (and dangerous) move, is there?
> 
> You never saw Gabriel botch the 450.


Wait, so how did he botch the move? Hmm, because he hit it correctly.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Im thinking Titus will be eliminated.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

rrgghh so many commercials


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Im thinking Titus will be eliminated.


Me too unfortunately. I like Titus from what I've seen of him so far.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Y2Joe said:


> OK, send me a video where he slipped with one foot while trying to stomp on his opponent's chest.
> 
> That's a botch, plain and simple, no matter what way you look at it.
> 
> If the move wasn't performed the way it was meant to be performed, it's a botch.


Will you just fucking get over yourself. He didn't fucking botch the move.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wtf. there's less than two minutes left for the elimination. no ending promo??


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Oh look, he slips with both feet here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwjeQQXfvTM


Nope, he landed both feet squarely on his opponent there.

The move looked alright there, but mostly because his opponent wasn't laying prone on the canvas.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

hell yeah!!!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Y2Joe said:


> OK, send me a video where he slipped with one foot while trying to stomp on his opponent's chest.
> 
> That's a botch, plain and simple, no matter what way you look at it.
> 
> If the move wasn't performed the way it was meant to be performed, it's a botch.


Er, no. If he landed perfectly of his opponants chest, *that* would be a botch. This is wrestling, they aren't supposed to really hurt each other.

Sorry if that's news to you but since I'm at it, Santa Claus doesn't exsist.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Kaval is #1


----------



## 5hadow (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice, #1.

EDIT: Yeah Percy #2!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, Kaval #1! 

Fuck off Cole.

Percy #2! OH YEAH!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

The two best by far are 1 and 2.


----------



## Gr8nessGraves (Apr 3, 2005)

perro said:


> HE
> 
> Didn't
> 
> ...




This. If anything he can do different variations of the Warriors Way if needed. He also has yet to utilize the Ki Krusher or Dragon Clutch.

edit: Holy Shit! Kaval at #1! YEEEESSSSS!!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Y2Joe said:


> Nope, he landed both feet squarely on his opponent there.
> 
> The move looked alright there, but mostly because his opponent wasn't laying prone on the canvas.


He landed both feet on this one! He slipped after that.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell yeah Kaval #1!!!!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

KAVAL #1!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

PERCY WATSON #2!


----------



## The Apostle (Oct 26, 2009)

Kaval and Percy. No surprise.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Cole stays dissing the internet.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

lol this voting looks legit


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole what did the internet ever do to you


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hell ya Kaval Number 1!


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Good stuff 1-4.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

I voted Percy because I knew there was no way Kaval would have been kicked off.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

lol @ cole dissin us


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Damn, Eli's still on the show.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Goodbye Titus


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Send Husky home, Titus entertains me :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kaval is numbah 1!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Fuck, Eli's staying 

Guess it wasn't a win :lmao


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the top 4 pretty much very similar to what Id have myself. It looks like Titus is getting the fuck out\

side note that was the best promo work ive seen from titus


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I actually like both of their characters.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Bye Bye titus!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

damnit


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I laugh every time he talks. Much more entertaining than Husky Harris.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

Well my two favourites are the top 2 so I'm happy ... I can't say I'm really surprised that Titus is eliminated.


----------



## Thrawn3d (Apr 5, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Fuck, Eli's staying


Yeah I know. 

Definitely not surprised that its Titus.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Does that mean Zack is leaving?


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

After watching several of Kaval's Warrior's Ways I can say that he did not botch it.

Still, I'm not particularly impressed by it. Maybe it can be a signature move ... I cannot imagine a large wrestler being effected by it at all.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

if your going to lose...make sure it's a loss


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

....


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> Cole what did the internet ever do to you


He tried to get a woman to come and see him but instead he got a blind date with a 50 year old male stripper named John....he remembered his Hiedienrape moments.

Looks like Titus didn't make it a win.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whats his gimmick a motivational speaker?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Now he shows his mic-skills.. too late though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

make it a win!!!


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Good to see the motivational speaker gone. He bored me in the ring and the mic and there's no way I was the only one. Titus will not being making it a win.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Genuinely inspiring words from Titus O'Neil.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

There goes our motivational speaker.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh fuck! He made me laugh a lot.

Eli and Husky staying? That's stupid.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Rmx820 said:


> Does that mean Zack is leaving?


pro's still stay


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

lmaoooo oh yeahhhhh


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes Titus, make it a fucking win.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Titus actually got the crowd to respond in his farewell. Almost nobody on NXT 1 managed that.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

peepoholic said:


> Er, no. If he landed perfectly of his opponants chest, *that* would be a botch. This is wrestling, they aren't supposed to really hurt each other.
> 
> Sorry if that's news to you but since I'm at it, Santa Claus doesn't exsist.


So I just watched a video from TNA that had Kaval landing both feet squarely on his opponent's chest and then jumping off. So you're saying then that a slip is not an accident, but when he hits the move squarely and nothing happens after that, it is a botch?

Fuck me. :lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Why do all these NXTers show their good stuff in promos when they're eliminated.  I want Titus back, fuck Eli


----------



## Andy Awesome (Jul 27, 2009)

*Titus O'Neal Promo: "I know some of you have cancer, have skin cancer, has their families killed, crashed your cars, broke a leg, have people in the army, drive your boats into oil, falling off a tree, having no hair, drink and did a keg challenge, fell flat on your face and not even make it a inch, can't do a simple back drop, but MAKE IT A WIN !!!!!*


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

PikachuMan said:


> Genuinely inspiring words from Titus O'Neil.


I wiped a tear from my eye *sniff* so emotional


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So who's going home next week?


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Titus made it a loss. I'm happy for Kaval/Low Ki/Senshi though. I think these votes aren't rigged anymore.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

This voting actually looked kinda legit. I'm sure WWE rigged it but still Kaval being #1 makes me think our votes might not be ignored as much as we thought they would be.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I think Titus was the right one too leave tonight. Although, he had a great ending speech. He's got a lot of potential, I'll give him that.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I would watch a Titus O'Neil show on Lifetime or Oxygen network if they made one.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't see why Kaval was #1 rated. The guy looks so out of place with his size I hate to say.

Sucks that Titus is leaving but Harris stays.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Andy Awesome said:


> *Titus O'Neal Promo: "I know some of you have cancer, have skin cancer, has their families killed, crashed your cars, broke a leg, have people in the army, drive your boats into oil, falling off a tree, having no hair, drink and did a keg challenge, fell flat on your face and not even make it a inch, can't do a simple back drop, but MAKE IT A WIN !!!!!*


That's going to be my signature forever :lmao


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

so why cole diss internet fans?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

The votes were never rigged. 

Disappointed to see O'Neil eliminated early after showing so much more promise than he ever showed in FCW. But the way each of these rookies were showcased, it made complete sense.


----------



## Betty Honest (Mar 21, 2009)

Titus could be a motivational speaker ha. That promo was a lot better than his original "make it a win" speach


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Why? no Striker beat down? 

NEXUS is waiting for O'neil at the back.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Eli Cottonwood needs to go he's basically just a slightly better version of The Great Khali and that's not saying much, at all.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

Swag said:


> Why do all these NXTers show their good stuff in promos when they're eliminated.  I want Titus back, fuck Eli


agreed!, bring back mr. make it a win, he got a crowd reaction, that speaks volumes right there and is probably the only wrestler who interacts with the fans, he was shaking hands and shit , and it wasn't the 1st time either.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Klebold said:


> Wtf? Husky Harris the Trevor Murdoch with Down Syndrome stays but Titus O'Neill goes? This sucks.


Nobody is "going" anywhere. They're all going to get contracts just like season 1.

The only thing that matters is Alex Riley wins and gets the title shot, which I'm adamant will never happen, but it's the only proper choice.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Kaval better make this season a win.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm disappointed that Riley was ranked so low. Also I thought Husky would be ahead of Eli Cottonwood.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

siavash said:


> Titus made it a loss. I'm happy for Kaval/Low Ki/Senshi though. I think these votes aren't rigged anymore.


this was the fan poll

Nice to see Percy and Kaval at the top


----------



## Gr8nessGraves (Apr 3, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Nobody is "going" anywhere. They're all going to get contracts just like season 1.
> 
> The only thing that matters is Alex Riley wins and gets the title shot, which I'm adamant will never happen, but it's the only proper choice.


Meh. Riley needs another gimmick. One Miz is good enough.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

1. Percy Watson
2. Alex Riley
3. Lucky Cannon
4. Michael McGilicutty
5. Titus O'Neill
6. Kaval
7. Husky Harris
8. Eli Cottonwood

imo


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

All the heel rookies are going to climb an uphill battle the rest of the season if truly 50% of the poll is fan voting.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Absolute travesty Riley wasn't ranked at least #2, if not #1.

What a shame.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Nobody is "going" anywhere. They're all going to get contracts just like season 1.
> 
> The only thing that matters is Alex Riley wins and gets the title shot, which I'm adamant will never happen, but it's the only proper choice.


Riley is ok but hes to generic

Kaval and Percy are superior to him in every way [Percy will be a mega star if he can play a serious heel]


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Y2Joe said:


> Absolute travesty Riley wasn't ranked at least #2, if not #1.
> 
> What a shame.


The only place that matters is 8, and even that can be fixed by winning a challenge and getting immunity.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I was very suprised that Riley was not #1, i saw the top 4 like this:

1. Riley
2. Henning
3. Kaval
4. Watson


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

perro said:


> Riley is ok but hes to generic
> 
> Kaval and Percy are superior to him in every way [Percy will be a mega star if he can play a serious heel]


Percy as a serious heel?.. lol.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Klebold said:


> I don't see why Kaval was #1 rated. The guy looks so out of place with his size I hate to say.
> 
> Sucks that Titus is leaving but Harris stays.


Kaval was impressive in the ring. Even though he doesn't have a great win-loss record, he's had entertaining matches so far and was given some time to show what he was capable of.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Rice9999 said:


> Percy as a serious heel?.. lol.


i know currently i can see him as a really over uper midcarder or tna World champ

Kaval was awesome on the mic tonight too


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> Riley is ok but hes to generic
> 
> Kaval and Percy are superior to him in every way [Percy will be a mega star if he can play a serious heel]


If you heard Kaval and Riley on the mic last week and you think Kaval is superior on the mic, then may God have mercy on your soul. In fact, the same goes for Watson as well, despite being #2 on the mic.

I seriously doubt Percy is going to be anything but a midcard comedy career. Not that he's bad or anything but he seems tailormade for it.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

That was no botched warriors way. Yes its always an unpredictable landing but he hits the target everytime. And as long as the opponent pumps up his chest it will absorb the impact.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> If you heard Kaval and Riley on the mic last week and you think Kaval is superior on the mic, then may God have mercy on your soul. In fact, the same goes for Watson as well, despite being #2 on the mic.
> 
> I seriously doubt Percy is going to be anything but a midcard comedy career. Not that he's bad or anything but he seems tailormade for it.


This.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™;8571816 said:


> If you heard Kaval and Riley on the mic last week and you think Kaval is superior on the mic, then may God have mercy on your soul. In fact, the same goes for Watson as well, despite being #2 on the mic.


 id say there all about equal Riley is good but you seem to think he is the second coming of wrestling promos


> I seriously doubt Percy is going to be anything but a midcard comedy career. Not that he's bad or anything but he seems tailormade for it.


 worse things he could end up as then this eras version of Koko B Ware


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Riley's gimmick is not main event material. He's great as a rookie wrestler otherwise.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm not all that impress with Riley. He seems like a better in-ring Miz. Nothing screams unique about the guy. As for Kaval's mic skills, they are nowhere near bad as some of you are claiming.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

How any one can actually say kaval is bad on the mic is beyond me, he may not be "entertaining" on the mic but his character is serious, he is Not supposed to make you laugh


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> id say there all about equal Riley is good but you seem to think he is the second coming of wrestling promos


They're all about equal?

In terms of mic skills, on a scale of 1 to 10, Riley is about an 8.5 or a 9, Watson is about a 7.5, and Kaval is about a 2. At least with a live mic. He was much better in the backstage vignettes, not impressive, but no good last week.

I don't think he's the second coming of promos. He's nowhere near as good as Anderson, nowhere near Jericho, nowhere near Punk, he's even a little underneath Miz's level, but he's still great and nobody else on this show can handle the push. Same result was true of NXT season 1 with Barrett.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Well the polls in NXT1 had Bryan as nubmer one and we know what happened there... Whats stopping Kaval from saying he wants to be eliminated for beign put in riduloucs situtations by laycool and stupid challenges... and then him gettin the bryan treatment.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

perro said:


> How any one can actually say kaval is bad on the mic is beyond me, he may not be "entertaining" on the mic but his character is serious, he is supposed to make you laugh


His character is serious, so he's supposed to make me laugh.

What?! :lmao

Bloody fucking hell.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> They're all about equal?
> 
> In terms of mic skills, on a scale of 1 to 10, Riley is about an 8.5 or a 9, Watson is about a 7.5, and Kaval is about a 2. At least with a live mic. He was much better in the backstage vignettes, not impressive, but no good last week.
> 
> I don't think he's the second coming of promos. He's nowhere near as good as Anderson, nowhere near Jericho, nowhere near Punk, he's even a little underneath Miz's level, but he's still great and nobody else on this show can handle the push. Same result was true of NXT season 1 with Barrett.


Kaval and Bryan both Can/Could Handle the push

Kaval a 2 on the mic?

Come on man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> Kaval and Bryan both Can/Could Handle the push
> 
> Kaval a 2 on the mic?
> 
> Come on man


Well, they shouldn't have it. I wouldn't really mind if Bryan got it though, but not Kaval.

I'm giving him a 2 because I was utterly appalled by his performance on the mic last week. Sure he's awesome in the ring, but he needs to raise his game on the mic. He'll never be good, but he could at least be comfortable so that he's watchable.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Well, they shouldn't have it. I wouldn't really mind if Bryan got it though, but not Kaval.
> 
> I'm giving him a 2 because I was utterly appalled by his performance on the mic last week. Sure he's awesome in the ring, but he needs to raise his game on the mic. He'll never be good, but he could at least be comfortable so that he's watchable.


OK, 2 is slightly low. Maybe give him a 3.

Riley just blows him out of the water when it comes to mic work.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Y2Joe said:


> His character is serious, so he's supposed to make me laugh.
> 
> What?! :lmao
> 
> Bloody fucking hell.


Exactly what he said and you repeated.
*You* don't get it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Y2Joe said:


> OK, 2 is slightly low. Maybe give him a 3.
> 
> Riley just blows him out of the water when it comes to mic work.


Like there's really that much difference. 

"A 2? Oh fuck, how could you! 

A 3? Eh, ok, he's awful enough to get a 3"


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Well, they shouldn't have it. I wouldn't really mind if Bryan got it though, but not Kaval.
> 
> I'm giving him a 2 because I was utterly appalled by his performance on the mic last week. Sure he's awesome in the ring, but he needs to raise his game on the mic. He'll never be good, but he could at least be comfortable so that he's watchable.


well what about tonight

he came off like a total bad ass tonight


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Rop3 said:


> Exactly what he said and you repeated.
> *You* don't get it.


No, you don't get it. A serious character isn't supposed to make me laugh.



Pyro™ said:


> Like there's really that much difference.
> 
> "A 2? Oh fuck, how could you!
> 
> A 3? Eh, ok, he's awful enough to get a 3"


I give him a 3 because there's worse mic workers than Kaval, believe it or not *cough*David Otunga*cough.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> well what about tonight
> 
> he came off like a total bad ass tonight


I don't live in America so I can't watch it live. I have to wait until people upload it to Youtube hours later. 

Being "bad ass" doesn't mean you're good on the mic, though. People call Orton "bad ass" all the time and you can attest to how horrible he is. I'm surprised you can hate Orton on the mic and like Kaval, they talk exactly the same way.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> They're all about equal?
> 
> In terms of mic skills, on a scale of 1 to 10, Riley is about an 8.5 or a 9, Watson is about a 7.5, and Kaval is about a 2. At least with a live mic. He was much better in the backstage vignettes, not impressive, but no good last week.
> 
> I don't think he's the second coming of promos. He's nowhere near as good as Anderson, nowhere near Jericho, nowhere near Punk, he's even a little underneath Miz's level, but he's still great and nobody else on this show can handle the push. Same result was true of NXT season 1 with Barrett.


Okay, you give Kaval a 2 but then you say that he's better in backstage vignettes? Kaval had gotten cut off in his promo last week so how does that warrant a bad promo for him personally. He got cut off by the buzzer, and didn't care, continued to speak, then finally the mic got cut off. He has mic skills but he's nowhere near Miz, Jericho, or Punk.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Kaval is no mic worker and for his character's sake, he should stop trying to give motivational speeches.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't live in America so I can't watch it live. I have to wait until people upload it to Youtube hours later.
> 
> Being "bad ass" doesn't mean you're good on the mic, though. People call Orton "bad ass" all the time and you can attest to how horrible he is. I'm surprised you can hate Orton on the mic and like Kaval, they talk exactly the same way.


If Orton could put on a Decent match with out Cena doing all the work i wouldn't hate him so much [his marks learning some humility and common sense would also help]

Kaval emotes a hell of allot more then orton any way


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Omega_VIK said:


> Okay, you give Kaval a 2 but then you say that he's better in backstage vignettes?


Yeah, I'm only judging based on what I can in a fair manner, and it's fair to judge based on a live promo because that's what virtually ALL mic work is done from. And even then his backstage vignette wasn't GOOD.



> Kaval had gotten cut off in his promo last week so how does that warrant a bad promo for him personally. He got cut off by the buzzer, and didn't care, continued to speak, then finally the mic got cut off. He has mic skills but he's nowhere near Miz, Jericho, or Punk.


He got cut off but he was still talking long enough. He was uncomfortable and sounded horrific. Why do I give a shit if he was cut off by the buzzer when I saw enough?



> If Orton could put on a Decent match with out Cena doing all the work i wouldn't hate him so much [his marks learning some humility and common sense would also help]
> 
> Kaval emotes a hell of allot more then orton any way


Ah, I see, it's not about the mic work at all. You just call them good on the mic if you like them in the ring, as evidenced by your decree that Swagger is good on the mic, but Cody is bad on the mic when they talk the exact same way, or Kaval being good on the mic and Orton being bad on the mic when they talk the exact same way. Nice.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Y2Joe said:


> No, you don't get it. A serious character isn't supposed to make me laugh.


You sound like a person who only laughs at Cena esque, over the top, in your face, straight out jokes AKA 'human jar of mayonaise'. Just because it isn't a clown getting hit by a pie in his face doesn't mean it's not funny. Hell, it WOULDN'T be as funny if Kaval was just goofing around like LayCool are. The contrast between playful, childish LayCool and dead serious Kaval is what makes it funny. Seriously who didn't atleast smile a little bit at Kaval's pink shirt or LayCool 'turning that frown upside down'.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Maybe Riley can team up with Dolph Ziggler and bring back Spirit Squad. 

Riley could talk like Bobby Heenan, but the letterman jacket's gonna hold him back.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't know why some people are expecting Kaval to measure up to Stone Cold or Rocky in terms of mic skills. That obviously isn't what he's good at nor is he or WWE claiming he is. He's clearly there to wrestle and balance out the in-ring blandness of a brand. Lord knows we can only withstand so many generic "WWE style" wrestling.

Look at Evan Bourne, the guy has cut less than 10 promos in all his WWE career yet he's getting a top spot on RAW.

Kaval will be fine.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Off topic but Pyro, you're needed in this thread sharpish

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/510772-john-morrison-wwe-champion.html

:lmao


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

kavals good enough on the mic to get over and get a fued over. i'm not sure why people are making him out to be john morrison level bad.



> If Orton could put on a Decent match with out Cena doing all the work


lmao.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Ah, I see, it's not about the mic work at all. You just call them good on the mic if you like them in the ring, as evidenced by your decree that Swagger is good on the mic, but Cody is bad on the mic when they talk the exact same way, or Kaval being good on the mic and Orton being bad on the mic when they talk the exact same way. Nice.


Problem with that train of thinking is iam a Borune and Morrison mark and yet i still mute the tv when they have the mic

Swagger is Good on the mic dammit!

[and i still attest that kaval actually manages to get some emotion across]


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Pyro™;8571919 said:


> Yeah, I'm only judging based on what I can in a fair manner, and it's fair to judge based on a live promo because that's what virtually ALL mic work is done from. And even then his backstage vignette wasn't GOOD.
> 
> He got cut off but he was still talking long enough. He was uncomfortable and sounded horrific. Why do I give a shit if he was cut off by the buzzer when I saw enough?
> 
> Ah, I see, it's not about the mic work at all. You just call them good on the mic if you like them in the ring, despite you saying Swagger is good on the mic, but Cody is bad on the mic when they talk the exact same way, or Kaval being good on the mic and Orton being bad on the mic when they talk the exact same way. Nice.


Yeah, you're right about mic skills only still counting in a live promo, but still I don't see how he's bad on the stick. I just don't see how you see him as a horrid mic worker, man. He's decent at best from what I seen. Need to see more before making an accurate judging tbh.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Rop3 said:


> You sound like a person who only laughs at Cena esque, over the top, in your face, straight out jokes AKA 'human jar of mayonaise'. Just because it isn't a clown getting hit by a pie in his face doesn't mean it's not funny. Hell, it WOULDN'T be as funny if Kaval was just goofing around like LayCool are. The contrast between playful, childish LayCool and dead serious Kaval is what makes it funny. Seriously who didn't atleast smile a little bit at Kaval's pink shirt or LayCool 'turning that frown upside down'.


Thank you for finally clarifying. And you had to do it for him. Dear God.

Yes, the pink shirt is a little funny.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> Problem with that train of thinking is iam a Borune and Morrison mark and yet i still mute the tv when they have the mic


Well, there's always exceptions to the rule.



> Swagger is Good on the mic dammit!


You can try all you want with that on me, but I know what I'm hearing and I don't want any of it.



peepoholic said:


> Off topic but Pyro, you're needed in this thread sharpish
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/510772-john-morrison-wwe-champion.html
> 
> :lmao


I already saw it, I didn't think it was relevant.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Y2Joe said:


> Thank you for finally clarifying. And you had to do it for him. Dear God.
> 
> Yes, the pink shirt is a little funny.


you still haven't gotten the fact that i made a typo ?


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Kaval is a can't miss athlete and i hope he win it all..


----------



## Conquistador Uno (May 13, 2010)

The fan voting puts the heels at a major disadvantage. The kids aren't going to rush to the computer to vote for Alex Riley. Does Riley have a realistic chance of winning? I think not just cause I don't trust the "WWE Universe" to back a heel in these kinds of things. I see Watson taking it in the end.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Conquistador Uno said:


> The fan voting puts the heels at a major disadvantage. The kids aren't going to rush to the computer to vote for Alex Riley. Does Riley have a realistic chance of winning? I think not just cause I don't trust the "WWE Universe" to back a heel in these kinds of things. I see Watson taking it in the end.


the fact that Kaval is number one and Lucky [the one shoved down are throats so far]is number 5 should tell you the kind of people that voted


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

Why was Kaval number 1? I understand that he's probably the best one of them all, but in NXT some of the others have been way more impressive. McGillicutty 3rd and Percy 2nd? Also Riley 4th... Lucky Cannon should have been 8th, but getting saved by the immunity (got lucky). Husky Harris being 7th was retarded. Overall the worst poll yet.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Decent NXT in my opinion. I can't believe they're bringing back those challenges though.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Doesn't seem like many people on here like Lucky Cannon. Meh, guess I'm in the minority.

Showtime Percy Watson ftw though, the guy has so much potential.

Solid promo at the end, very motivational! Just a shame he couldn't make it a win :sad:


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

ddog121 said:


> hey guys, if u can rewind and look behind Cole and Matthews in the second row. is that Chris Hero?!?!?!?!?












Its about 10 mins in.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Optikk said:


> Decent NXT in my opinion. I can't believe they're bringing back those challenges though.


i can 

they recognized the potential for Lulz


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Doesn't seem like many people on here like Lucky Cannon. Meh, guess I'm in the minority.
> 
> Showtime Percy Watson ftw though, the guy has so much potential.
> 
> Solid promo at the end, very motivational! Just a shame he couldn't make it a win :sad:


Lucky Cannon is fucking awful. I don't like awful wrestlers.

Same could be said of Percy Watson. I could act camp and look just as awesome, especially after a few cans of Stella.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

NikZ said:


> Why was Kaval number 1? I understand that he's probably the best one of them all, but in NXT some of the others have been way more impressive. McGillicutty 3rd and Percy 2nd? Also Riley 4th... Lucky Cannon should have been 8th, but getting saved by the immunity (got lucky). Husky Harris being 7th was retarded. Overall the worst poll yet.


Umm... the results are the way they were because that's how people voted. Eeesh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Which is why only the pros should be "voting" and not the fans, if the votes aren't being tampered with by WWE anyway. They're just voting for all the faces, a heel doesn't have a prayer of winning this if it's up to the fans.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Which is why only the pros should be "voting" and not the fans, if the votes aren't being tampered with by WWE anyway. They're just voting for all the faces, a heel doesn't have a prayer of winning this if it's up to the fans.


if that's true why is lucky lower then riley

your just mad alex isn't int he top 3


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

Because Lucky sucks. Hard. Fans shouldn't have to do anything with who gets eliminated, that's the worst idea ever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> if that's true why is lucky lower then riley
> 
> your just mad alex isn't int he top 3


Lucky is one of the worst people on the show, they're voting for all the TOP faces who actually do things. Lucky is a jobber no one cares about.

I don't care if Riley is in the top 3 right now, all I care about is who's #1 at the END of the competition, because nobody other than the winner has a real future, and no, it won't be Riley so I'm understandably pissed at that. Season 1 hints at that well enough, everybody but Barrett looks completely lost.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

K.

What exactly are people baseing their hate against Lucky on? Sure, he was a jobber in FCW but that doesn't mean he has to be condemned to it for the rest of his career. Give the guy a chance ffs, NXT has only been going a few weeks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We don't (I don't, at least) just means he's a jobber in the ring, he's a jobber in terms of entertainment. He's boring. Nobody gives a damn about his inspirational nonsense speeches. We get SO much of that from John Cena already, and it comes out 1000 times better and it's still bad.


----------



## DrEndlessDennis (Feb 16, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> Lucky is one of the worst people on the show, they're voting for all the TOP faces who actually do things. Lucky is a jobber no one cares about.
> 
> I don't care if Riley is in the top 3 right now, all I care about is who's #1 at the END of the competition, because nobody other than the winner has a real future, and no, it won't be Riley so I'm understandably pissed at that. Season 1 hints at that well enough, everybody but Barrett looks completely lost.


I still think it could be Riley. I was shocked at him coming in 4th, as I always thought he would be protected by the pros vote but since he got pinned, I guess that's their way of explaining his 4th place finish. But WWE is definitely going somewhere with this - I wouldn't be surprised to see Riley go on a rampage because he's pissed about being 4th. I'm going to be really mad if he gets voted off, but I don't see them turning him into a season 1 kinda guy. Riley is the only one I can see winning and legitimately challenging for a world title.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> all I care about is who's #1 at the END of the competition, because nobody other than the winner has a real future


I've gotta disagree with you on your point about not winning. I firmly believe that more than just the winner will have a future in WWE.

I'm pretty sure Alex Riley knows that, too. Which is why it certainly looked this past episode that he wasn't trying too hard. He knows the talent he's got and he's going to rest on that. Meanwhile, guys who have been doubted, like Joe Hennig, are going to come with the same fire each week because they've got a lot to prove.

I'm not dogging Alex Riley because you and I both know he's one of my favorite developmental guys, but I AM saying that I have learned a lot more about Joe Hennig since NXT, and meanwhile have not learned anything new about Riley. Sure, the general fan doesn't know that because they don't know any of these guys, but the FCW fans know it, and the WWE management who scouts these guys sure as hell knows it.

Also, there can be examples pointed to in last season, like Michael Tarver. He was booked horribly on NXT, yet continued to make himself shine in whatever short opportunity he had. He made himself, against all odds. And now I'd be surprised if he DOESN'T have a bright future.

Even guys like Darren Young, who was not an internet favorite by any means, but was hugely inspired by his NXT call-up and blew up in every category. He showed a degree of wrestling ability I had never seen, a degree of mic ability I had never seen, and pulled off a serious character extremely well (which also had never been seen with his comedy character in FCW), and one that I still to this day believe should've been cashed in with the Straight Edge Society. I condemned this guy in week one. He proved me wrong every single week after that. I know you don't think much of him, but I KNOW WWE officials noticed that.

This isn't a one man show. Never has been, and it never will be.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

When I say a "future", you know I mean a world championship. Not just some comfortable midcard position like the type Christian has that you say is so successful. That's ALL I can see for any person that doesn't win. Sure, Tarver is doing well on the mic and whatnot, but he still looks directionless, just like Young. Everyone of these Nexus guys except for Barrett just look like puppets who WWE isn't interested in. They look EXACTLY like Luke Gallows. They're just there to give Barrett himself more momentum before he wins the WWE title (when he gets back). Do you really see Heath Slater or David Otunga (I know the answer to this already) or Justin Gabriel as world champions? I don't.


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

Otunga sucks, but you're counting out Slater too early, he has a lot of potential, who knows what he can do in 1-2 years. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DrEndlessDennis said:


> I still think it could be Riley. I was shocked at him coming in 4th, as I always thought he would be protected by the pros vote but since he got pinned, I guess that's their way of explaining his 4th place finish.


I don't think it can be him, but I've been disappointed so many times in the past that I'm not getting my hopes up. Too many of the wrestlers I like end up as failures, either that, or they get to the top, but are booked like shit afterwards and then spend all their time in the midcard.



> But WWE is definitely going somewhere with this - I wouldn't be surprised to see Riley go on a rampage because he's pissed about being 4th. I'm going to be really mad if he gets voted off, but I don't see them turning him into a season 1 kinda guy. Riley is the only one I can see winning and legitimately challenging for a world title.


Oddly enough, he's the only one I can see challenging for or winning a world title too. I don't see it as being believable for anyone else on this show. The entire aura surrounding him says "world champion", but I CAN'T see him winning. Me having faith or not having faith in somebody as a potential champion isn't going to stop the WWE from going the other direction in either case, though. There's been some VERY unlikely champions and some VERY unlikely non champions.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Pyro™ said:


> When I say a "future", you know I mean a world championship. Not just some comfortable midcard position like the type Christian has that you say is so successful. That's ALL I can see for any person that doesn't win. Sure, Tarver is doing well on the mic and whatnot, but he still looks directionless, just like Young. Everyone of these Nexus guys except for Barrett just look like puppets who WWE isn't interested in. They look EXACTLY like Luke Gallows. They're just there to give Barrett himself more momentum before he wins the WWE title (when he gets back). Do you really see Heath Slater or David Otunga (I know the answer to this already) or Justin Gabriel as world champions? I don't.


Yes, I know you mean a World Championship. That doesn't change my response at all.

As much as I like Heath Slater's wrestling ability and his heel run in FCW, no I don't see him as a World Champion. David Otunga? Obviously not. Justin Gabriel? ... actually, yes I do. 

The kid is going to be a money machine and in my honest opinion, this Nexus run has launched his career even quicker than it was already set to launch. I see him as a massively over face, a merchandise magnet, a guy who can flat-out GO in the ring, and as seen on the last episode of NXT1, a guy who has a ton of potential on the mic. I said at that point that the only thing possibly blocking him from major success was the fact that he may not be able to work as a heel. Then the Nexus happened. I've never had more confidence in the guy, to be completely honest with you. He can work on both sides of the fence, he can wrestle, he's always over, he'll sell merchandise, and he can, if nothing else, pass on the mic (though I thought his last NXT1 promo was great). Add the fact that he's not that small, and that spells World Champion to me.

As for guys like Michael Tarver? Yes, I can see that happening. He's got the most character of any Season 1 rookie, Barrett and Danielson included. He's a fantastic mic worker and an go in the ring. He's definitely got the size of a World Champion. A mic worker and an all-around asset like him, I would think, would eventually become unignorable.

Darren Young? Who knows. You can't win 'em all, and when I say that I'm referring to the fact that he's in the Nexus, rather than in a storyline with CM Punk and the Straight Edge Society. The way they had that storyline going, when it was at its hottest, I was honestly believing that this guy could easily be launched into the World Title scene via CM Punk. It had a certain electricity to it. It definitely could've worked. Will they do that after the Nexus angle has run its course? Who knows? I certainly don't, and the way WWE's been booking lately, I'm not gonna be one to try to predict it.

At that point, it's entirely speculation. With any of these guys, really. I'm just trying to provide the groundwork that says there can be more than one.

It will generally be different for every person on here, but in some order, everyone's top four for NXT2 seem to be Hennig, Riley, Watson, and Kaval.

Can Riley be a World Champion? Absolutely. It may as well literally be etched on his skin. Can Hennig? You won't agree, but I think he can easily. He's absolutely exploded since his call-up and is looking fantastic. Watson? Depends on how his character evolves. Kaval? Depends on how much they commit to the "small guys" thing. Are they making a statement with Mysterio as World Champion right now? I don't know.

But I do know that my point, by now, should be proven.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

Actually judging from this moment, it's quite hard to tell who is going to be a world champion. Nobody knows what's going to happen. Did anybody see Jeff Hardy, Rey Mysterio, Eddie Guerrero, Edge or Shawn Michaels as future world champpions during their first years in WWF/E?


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Who cares about the voting, if "season 1" was any indication they'll all get contracts anyways except for Kaval who will probably be fired for Heidenraping Michael Cole live on Raw.

But seriously. Who is voting for Lucky Cannon? Or Percy Watson for that matter? Oh, look, he pointed at his butt and acts more flamboyant than the combined team of Billy and Chuck (with Rico). Husky Harris is easily the best, I think he's just being denied his rightful place because internet "smarks" assume he is bad (despite strong evidence to the contrary) because he's got some flab. Titus O'Neill was probably the right choice for elimination first, though I can't help but feel bad for him. Unfortunately, his "overcoming the odds, self-motivation" gimmick was done by Rikishi 15 years ago and even then it didn't work out too well. People want to be entertained more than they want to be inspired; or at least, they want inspiration from someone with some clout, and if he isn't entertaining first, he'll never have that clout.

Here's my ranking:

1. Husky Harris (Let's hear a legit complaint aside from "he's overweight". Who the fuck cares. So is Samoa Joe but I don't see any of you fucks dissing him for it. Husky Harris has great, natural ring presence and can go like a guy who is 100 pounds lighter. His was the only match that didn't make me want to fast forward on the DVR.)
2. Michael McGillicutty (if you'd asked me last week, he and Husky would probably be swapped. They're very close. Not as impressed with ring presence as I am with Husky.)
3. Kaval (I just don't see the future potential in him that I see in the above two guys. Obviously he's good, but I don't think he's good enough, or has a good enough gimmick, to overcome his size disadvantage and have a chance of moving beyond midcard status.)
4. Alex Riley (Maybe it's the gimmick. I don't get it. I don't see what some other people see. Decent mic worker, average in the ring. What's his gimmick though? He's an adult professional wrestler who wears a high school letterman jacket? What do they call guys who still wear those when they're in their mid 20s? Losers? Right. Only one word pops into my mind when I see him, and it isn't "entertaining," it's "douche".)
5. Percy Watson (I don't find him entertaining, I find him annoying. Flamboyance in wrestling is fine when done properly, but don't try to label it as "entertainment" when you have a gimmick that makes Mr. Ass look like The Rock)
6. Eli Cottonwood (He looks like he could legitimately be crazy, perfect for the monstrous, deranged big man gimmick. I had high hopes when I first saw him, but as far as I can tell he's only marginally better than The Great Khali in terms of wrestling ability.)
7. Lucky Cannon (me am lucky cuz me get hurted in car accident. This gimmick might work better if it was done with Matt Cappotelli or someone with whom it's actually relevant to the wrestling industry)


----------

